# Hawaii vs. the Caribbean



## lynne (Dec 27, 2016)

http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/blog...hy-hawaii-might-be-better-than-the-caribbean/


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2016)

The first problem most of us find as soon as we leave the airport is usually the traffic. The second problem, for me anyway, is the lack of radio stations without much of anything besides reggae or Hawaiian music to listen to while stuck in traffic. 

The time zone difference is really hard to get used to. Im awake at 4am and ready to crash around 8 or 9pm.

The homeless are pretty much camped out all over the place in their vehicles and use the beach facilities often.  

There are no fish left in many areas because of over fishing. My recent dives in Kauai revealed an almost lifeless sea bottom. I decided that Im only going to dive in protected areas of Hawaii anymore. All of my dives in the Caribbean have been amazing. 

Most attractions have too many people wandering about. 

I can't figure out why I go to the Hawaiian Islands. It isn't my favorite place to visit. The fishing is bad, the scuba is dreary in many places and the traffic is awful. I always feel like I need to take a nap because of the time zone. It must be the weather at home being close to zero and most of Hawaii being close to 80 that is the real appeal for me anyway. 

Bill


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow. Just got back from 3-weeks in the Kona/Waikoloa area on the Big Island. Can't disagree with you more, but then that's why we are moving there (Kona) in 2-years. Enjoy the Caribbean.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 28, 2016)

We have stayed on the Big Island ( Kona ) and didn't like it at all. However we do like Oahu very much.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 28, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> We have stayed on the Big Island ( Kona ) and didn't like it at all. However we do like Oahu very much.



Interesting. To us, Oahu was more or less Kansas City with a beach......or maybe Tokyo with a beach. We enjoyed Kauai but thought it a little like a tropical Oklahoma with all the red dirt. We really enjoy Maui but it is a little touristy. Next up for us is the Big Island. Should be interesting.

It seems as if people either love the Big Island or hate it without much in between. What we liked about Kauai was how laid back we felt. It was a relaxing vacation. Maui is a little more activity intense. Oahu more cosmopolitan with all the shopping and restaurants. Our anticipation for the Big Island is something more akin to Kauai with a few tourist activities along the way.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 28, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> We have stayed on the Big Island ( Kona ) and didn't like it at all. However we do like Oahu very much.


I always say it's good there are different islands for different folks.  The Big Island and Maui are our favorites.  I've been to Oahu a few times, but it wouldn't be my first choice to return to.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2016)

I think I like Kona better than most areas of Hawaii. Traffic wasn't to bad in the Kona area. I didn't notice a huge homeless problem here either. I think Kona, Ko Olina and Lahania are my top choices for Hawaii. I doubt that I head back to Kauia because of the traffic mostly.



Ron98GT said:


> Wow. Just got back from 3-weeks in the Kona/Waikoloa area on the Big Island. Can't disagree with you more, but then that's why we are moving there (Kona) in 2-years. Enjoy the Caribbean.



If I moved to Hawaii I think Kona would be where I would go. Not on the beach but up the mountain a bit on the rain line with an ocean view. Some of my resident friends have mentioned vog but on our visits there wasn't any problems. 

I wouldn't move to Hawaii or the Caribbean, but do enjoy visiting these areas, and other warm areas, when it gets cold at home. 


Bill


----------



## Luanne (Dec 28, 2016)

We thought seriously about retiring to Hawaii, the Big Island.  I finally decided that I didn't want to be island bound, and for us, there really isn't enough to keep us busy.  We still love to visit for several weeks each year though.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 28, 2016)

Big Island is my least favorite island. For starters, I don't like the black volcanic rocks, they look so eerie and sinister to me.  I don't hike and I don't snorkel...  I love Kauai because it is green, and Poipu area has beautiful water/rocks to look at.  It is relaxing and yet not as remote as Big Island.  I like Maui least because it just reminds me of a crowded touristy area (Kaanapali, that is).  My favorite is Ko Olina (Marriott in particular) in Oahu.  I am not talking about Honolulu.  It has an urban feel but not touristy.  Beautiful view of the ocean and lagoon.  The resort is also very lush.  Plus if you golf, there are many great courses including Ko Olina course itself.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 28, 2016)

We love Maui, but don't care as much for the Lahaina/Kaanapali area either.  Our timeshare is in Kihei, which is more laid back.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2016)

My 2017 Hawaii trips recently booked are Lahaina and Kihei. Kihei is split between VI and WM which are both across the road to the Kamaole Beaches. Im not certain thats as good as the Lahaina ts on top of Kahana Beach. 

Bill


----------



## NTP66 (Dec 29, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We love Maui, but don't care as much for the Lahaina/Kaanapali area either.  Our timeshare is in Kihei, which is more laid back.


We own/stay in Ka'anapali, but do love Kihei - so much so that we plan on moving there once the house is empty.


----------



## presley (Dec 29, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Wow. Just got back from 3-weeks in the Kona/Waikoloa area on the Big Island. Can't disagree with you more, but then that's why we are moving there (Kona) in 2-years


Totally jealous! My husband and I sometimes think about moving to Kona. If we do, it won't be for a very long time, though.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2016)

easyrider said:


> If I moved to Hawaii I think Kona would be where I would go. Not on the beach but up the mountain a bit on the rain line with an ocean view.
> Bill


Can't afford ocean, at least not anywhere near Kona or Waikoloa.  We're looking at 1/2 & acre lots straight up the hill out of Kona, with elevations ranging between 720 and 1500 feet. We're looking at staggered/elevated developed lots with an unobstructed Ocean View. Big problem that has kept us from making an offer is the absolutely ridiculous CC&R's and HOA restrictions, along with the grossly mismanaged HOA's.  I think most people purchase these lots without reviewing the CC&R and HOA doc's and doing some background work.  Also, most lots require retaining walls that run $18/sq.ft. The lot that we really like would require about $60,000 worth of retaining walls: ouch.

At 1500 feet, we noticed that the temperatures dropped 10 degrees from Kona.


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 30, 2016)

I grew up in Honolulu, and my brothers and I, think the Caribbean beaches and water are beautiful and nicer than Hawaii, especially St John and St Maarten.  However I much prefer the more lush and green Hawaii vegetation.  I think Hawaii depends less on tourism than many caribbean nations. So even if I were not an ex-local, I feel more comfortable as a tourist spending money in Hawaii. 

Fortunately there's an island for everyone.  I naturally have a bias towards Oahu, but we like the Big Island too, especially the northern side including Waimea.  My daughter and boyfriend on a recent visit loved the Big Island, and vow to move there in a few years.  I think my husband likes the Big Island because he doesn't feel quite so island bound, and it has different zones, mountain to beach in a fairly short drive.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Dec 31, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Can't afford ocean, at least not anywhere near Kona or Waikoloa.  We're looking at 1/2 & acre lots straight up the hill out of Kona, with elevations ranging between 720 and 1500 feet. We're looking at staggered/elevated developed lots with an unobstructed Ocean View. Big problem that has kept us from making an offer is the absolutely ridiculous CC&R's and HOA restrictions, along with the grossly mismanaged HOA's.  I think most people purchase these lots without reviewing the CC&R and HOA doc's and doing some background work.  Also, most lots require retaining walls that run $18/sq.ft. The lot that we really like would require about $60,000 worth of retaining walls: ouch.
> 
> At 1500 feet, we noticed that the temperatures dropped 10 degrees from Kona.



Ron, I once spent 2 months at 750' (above Kilohana estates.) It was winter, lows in the 59 to 62 F range, highs in the 82-86 F range. Rain didn't kick in the winter until you got to around 1200'. (In summer it rained every day around 2-4 PM, clearing for sunset.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2016)

When we first bought our timeshare we thought we would like to visit the Caribbean, but the more we have read about it, the less we are interested.

1)  The flight time from CA is LONG - I might as well go to Europe.

2)  Issues like poverty, and local attitudes about tourists in some locations, are a big negative for us.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> When we first bought our timeshare we thought we would like to visit the Caribbean, but the more we have read about it, the less we are interested.
> 
> 1)  The flight time from CA is LONG - I might as well go to Europe.
> 
> 2)  Issues like poverty, and local attitudes about tourists in some locations, are a big negative for us.


Same here.  But you may want to try the cruise ship to Caribbean route - I will be doing that.  You get to enjoy the beautiful water and get off whichever island that appeals to you.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2016)

We vastly prefer timesharing to cruising - just not our thing.  We don't enjoy crowds.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We vastly prefer timesharing to cruising - just not our thing.  We don't enjoy crowds.


It varies with the liner. For example, look at Regent Seven Seas...


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We vastly prefer timesharing to cruising - just not our thing.  We don't enjoy crowds.


We've decided this as well.  It's not just the crowds it was that we felt like we had to do things on a schedule.  We much prefer wandering around on our own time.  Also, we weren't all that impressed with the food (except for the breads and desserts )


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We've decided this as well.  It's not just the crowds it was that we felt like we had to do things on a schedule.  We much prefer wandering around on our own time.  Also, we weren't all that impressed with the food (except for the breads and desserts )


Again, it has to do with the cruise liner and ship.  Also, not liking the food is like saying I don't eat at restaurants because food tastes terrible at this restaurant that I went to.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2016)

VacationForever said:


> Again, it has to do with the cruise liner and ship.  Also, not liking the food is like saying I don't eat at restaurants because food tastes terrible at this restaurant that I went to.


I said we weren't impressed with the food.  It was fine, but we've had much better elsewhere.  One thing that could be said was, it was always available.  And yes, I agree the cruise liner, the ship AND the ports, have a lot to do with it.  We were on a Princess cruise in the western Caribbean.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> When we first bought our timeshare we thought we would like to visit the Caribbean, but the more we have read about it, the less we are interested.
> 
> 1)  The flight time from CA is LONG - I might as well go to Europe.
> 
> 2)  Issues like poverty, and local attitudes about tourists in some locations, are a big negative for us.


About #2, the same could be said about Hawaii. I have seen my share of poverty there too. Probably not like there is in some places of the Caribbean. If I lived on the west coast, I would pick Hawaii over the Caribbean. Being in the mid west, Mexico and the Caribbean are easier picks for us. We tend to cruise a lot too.


----------



## Dollie (Jan 1, 2017)

Something else to consider.  We live in Maine, although this was also true when we lived in Vermont.  Flights to the Caribbean generally leave Miami late morning.  We cannot get to Miami by then.  So, we fly to Miami the day before, spend the night at the airport hotel and fly out the following morning.  The same is true on return flights, they fly out of the Caribbean to Miami in the afternoon.  We cannot get a flight home until the next day, again another night in the airport hotel.  As a result, we have to add 2 days to the trip, 2 hotels stays, and two additional days of airport parking.  This has happened at least twice before and will happen again in February when we head to Antigua.   When we go to our Hawaiian timeshare it's a long flight, but it’s easier for us than going to the Caribbean. 

There are homeless people and crime in both areas, but I have found myself a lot more uncomfortable and having to be careful when visiting the Caribbean than Hawaii.  I was always on my guard while on St Maarten, more comfortable on Nevis, and Turks & Caicos.  I do not feel this way on Kauai.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dollie said:


> Something else to consider.  We live in Maine, although this was also true when we lived in Vermont.  Flights to the Caribbean generally leave Miami late morning.  We cannot get to Miami by then.  So, we fly to Miami the day before, spend the night at the airport hotel and fly out the following morning.  The same is true on return flights, they fly out of the Caribbean to Miami in the afternoon.  We cannot get a flight home until the next day, again another night in the airport hotel.  As a result, we have to add 2 days to the trip, 2 hotels stays, and two additional days of airport parking.  This has happened at least twice before and will happen again in February when we head to Antigua.   When we go to our Hawaiian timeshare it's a long flight, but it’s easier for us than going to the Caribbean.
> 
> There are homeless people and crime in both areas, but I have found myself a lot more uncomfortable and having to be careful when visiting the Caribbean than Hawaii.  I was always on my guard while on St Maarten, more comfortable on Nevis, and Turks & Caicos.  I do not feel this way on Kauai.


Not sure I understand. Not all flights to the Caribbean go through Miami. Many go through JFK, Atlanta even Charlotte. Also, depending on where one is flying from, they can be direct.


----------



## youppi (Jan 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure I understand. Not all flights to the Caribbean go through Miami. Many go through JFK, Atlanta even Charlotte. Also, depending on where one is flying from, they can be direct.


May be it's a question of preferred carrier. I don't know if all carriers fly from JFK, Atlanta, Charlotte and Miami to all Caribbean destination.
Each time I passed by Atlanta to go to the Caribbean, it was with Delta (Atlanta is the main hub of Delta). 
Each time I passed by JFK to go to the Caribbean, it was with Jet Blue or United. 
Each time I passed by Miami to go to the Caribbean, it was with American Airline.
Never passed by Charlotte to go to the Caribbean but Charlotte is the main hub of US Airways (now American Airline).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 3, 2017)

For us Maui specifically is our dream location. If it weren't so far away for us on the east coast we would definitely be there every year.  Our second beach location would be the southeast USA, Hilton Head Island.  Our few trips to Aruba didn't do it for us. The beaches weren't even close to the best beaches on Maui and the landscape also was of no compare.  I also feel safer in the US but maybe that is misguided bias.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 3, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I also feel safer in the US but maybe that is misguided bias.



While I like the Caribbean better than Hawaii for many reasons, the safety issue has crossed my mind lately. Not safety from danger, but instead, safety for medical emergencies has become more of a concern. I like Playa del Carmen but would rather use a medical facility in the USA if we ever need one. 

I don't know how you east coast folk get over the jet lag on a Hawaii visit. The two hour time difference from the west coast is bad enough. Five hour time difference seems huge, imo.

Bill


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 4, 2017)

easyrider said:


> The first problem most of us find as soon as we leave the airport is usually the traffic. The second problem, for me anyway, is the lack of radio stations without much of anything besides reggae or Hawaiian music to listen to while stuck in traffic.
> 
> The time zone difference is really hard to get used to. Im awake at 4am and ready to crash around 8 or 9pm.
> 
> ...


You must have been going to a different Hawaii than the one I know.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> You must have been going to a different Hawaii than the one I know.



No, its the same place. No matter how much a person likes Kauai there is no way anyone likes the traffic problems, imo. In many areas the traffic is as bad as in Seattle, imo. 

Being that it is 0 degrees with wind chill of -17 here at home, I could take another round of Kauai. In fact, I'm missing Kauai right now.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 5, 2017)

To show sympathy for our friends back home in the Pacific Northwest today we traveled to the top of Mauna Kea to take pictures in the snow. Then we went swimming and ended the day enjoying Happy Hour at Lava Lava.


----------



## NTP66 (Jan 5, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I don't know how you east coast folk get over the jet lag on a Hawaii visit.


We try and make the entire trip from PHL to OGG in a single day, and then just stay up as late as possible thanks to the six hour difference; the flights really aren't that bad, IMO. That method hasn't failed us yet, though last year we stayed in LAX overnight, and had a real rough first few nights in Maui. That island is my favorite place on Earth, though, so no amount of flying or time difference will ever prevent me from continually returning.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 5, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> We try and make the entire trip from PHL to OGG in a single day, and then just stay up as late as possible thanks to the six hour difference; the flights really aren't that bad, IMO. That method hasn't failed us yet, though last year we stayed in LAX overnight, and had a real rough first few nights in Maui. That island is my favorite place on Earth, though, so no amount of flying or time difference will ever prevent me from continually returning.



This has always been our approach as well. Leave Charlotte 8-9am, arrive Maui mid-afternoon after a plane change in PHX, DFW, LAX, SFO, or ATL. Claim bags, drive to Lahaina/Kaanapali, check-in, un-pack, grab dinner, and maybe a quick trip to grocery store for breakfast supplies. Stay up and go to bed on Hawaii time around 10:30pm or 11pm. Of course, that's 4-5am east coast time - so we're definitely tired by then - but that way, we wake up more-or-less on Hawaii time the next morning.

I've never really experienced jet lag going to Hawaii, but it helps because I'm something of a night owl anyway - as long as I'm engaged and doing something. I'm an editor/writer/photographer, so if I'm working on an article or editing photos, it's not uncommon for me to stay at it until 2 or 3am when I'm working at home and on a roll. About the only time I ever go to bed before midnight at home is if I'm bored because all I have to do is watch TV (I detest most current TV except news and sports).

So I've never really had an issue going westbound, but the eastbound return home on the overnight flight always messes with me for a few days after. We try to sleep on the plane a bit, arrive home in the morning of the next day, and then try to avoid going to bed during the day when we get home and wait until night. It's still hard to adjust, and takes a day or two. I've actually found day two at home to be tougher than that first day, because on the first day we're so tired from the overnight flight with minimal sleep we have no issue going to sleep that night. It's the next night that I'm not ready to sleep at bedtime.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 5, 2017)

easyrider said:


> No matter how much a person likes Kauai there is no way anyone likes the traffic problems, imo. In many areas the traffic is as bad as in Seattle, imo.
> 
> Bill



I've never experienced really bad traffic on any Hawaiian island except for around Honolulu. Of course, during rush hour on a weekday Kauai, Maui, or the Big Island can have backups at a traffic signal for a cycle or two, but in ten trips to Hawaii over the last 30 years, I don't think I've ever experienced a true "traffic jam" on any of the non-Oahu islands.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2017)

Other than Kapa'a on Kauai, I haven't seen any traffic there.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> To show sympathy for our friends back home in the Pacific Northwest today we traveled to the top of Mauna Kea to take pictures in the snow. Then we went swimming and ended the day enjoying Happy Hour at Lava Lava.



I hate you. 







In a way that should make you proud.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know how you east coast folk get over the jet lag on a Hawaii visit. The two hour time difference from the west coast is bad enough. Five hour time difference seems huge, imo.

Bill[/QUOTE]

Practice baby....practice!

Jim


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 6, 2017)

This topic has been done a lot.  My personal preference is Maui, but I don't think you can go wrong as long as you steer clear of all-inclusives.    <---another topic that has been discussed a lot

I've been to both the Hawaii and the Caribbean a half dozen times each, so I think I have a pretty good feel for both.  Verdict:  I like them both.

Hawaii, for all its remoteness, feels like a US destination because it IS a US destination.  No passport/customs hassle, people speak English, we drive on the right hand side of the road, there's a Walgreen's on every corner and even a Costco now.   There's benefits to staying in the US insurance-wise, both health and auto.  There's lamentably not a lot of Hawaiian culture anymore unless you travel to the more remote places and islands.  The weather is ideal, there's plenty to do.  But it's expensive, perhaps prohibitively, to get there, and the time change sucks.

The Caribbean, even though it's much closer to the US feels more like a foreign country.  The food, the locals, the way you book and pay for things, the language they speak ... let's just say it's more of a learning curve.  Variety IS the spice of life, no, and traveling to the Bahamas is way different from St. Maarten which is way different than the USVI.   One day I'll get to Cuba and add that to my resume!  Even St. Thomas and St. John, sister USVIs, are quite different from each other.

Back to comparing Hawaii from Caribbean:  Both are great winter destinations.  Both have drop dead beautiful beaches.  Hawaii is (lava) rockier; Caribbean is more sandy.  The ocean is much rougher off Hawaii because of the wind being channeled down off steep mountains.  Snorkeling from the shore is a breeze in the Caribbean.  Getting into the water can be very tricky in Hawaii.

The biggest downsides of Hawaii is its distance away from me (which means much more in airfare) and the hassle of time zone changes.  The biggest downside to the Caribbean is its humidity.  I've traveled to Hawaii in July without issue;  I've wilted in the Caribbean in September.

My ratings:

*Weather:*
Hawaii  ++++ (great in all four seasons).  Ideal temperatures year round.  Relatively low humidity.  You may get an occasional hurricane or tropical depression, but they're much rarer than in the Caribbean
Caribbean ++ (great in 2 seasons).  Hurricane season in late summer and fall.  High humidity.  Perfect for winter getaways.

*Food*
Hawaii ++ (typical of what you'd find in any US city, except more expensive; native food (taro anyone?) isn't all that inspiring)
Caribbean +++ (few chain restaurants; local cuisine can be outstanding, can be very expensive)

*Things to Do *
Hawaii ++++ Oahu  (historical attractions, tours, ziplining, golfing, tennis, snorkeling/diving, cruises, kayaking, hiking, fishing hiking, shopping)
Hawaii +++ Maui  (snorkeling/diving, cruises, ziplining, golfing, kayaking, fishing, hiking, day trips to 2 other islands)
Big Island +++ (snorkeling/diving, tennis, hiking, ziplining, active volcano!)
Kauai ++ (basically outdoor activities, much fewer "touristy" things)

Caribbean
St. John ++ (basically a snorkeling/diving and hiking paradise)
St. Thomas +++ (snorking/diving, hiking, fishing, day trips to other islands
St. Maarten ++ (not great snorkeling - boo!  But great beaches and lots of interesting culture, casinos
Bahamas ++++ (golf, tennis, snorkeling/diving, cruises, kayaking, hiking, fishing, shopping, Atlantis water park, casinos)
Bermuda + (not technically the Caribbean) golf, tennis, beaches.  Not much to do here except cold chill
*
Expense
Airfare*
Hawaii (no pluses) (very expensive (currently $900+) from the East Coast/Midwest - much more affordable from the West Coast)
Caribbean ++ (cheap ($350) to moderately expensive ($700) from the Midwest, depending on the island and when you travel)

*Lodging *
Hawaii & Caribbean - tie (the most reasonable "decent" hotel room exceeds $150/night)

*Car Rental*
Hawaii + (I've rented cars for an average of ~$250 (moderate) to $350 (SUV)
Caribbean
USVI -- Yikes! We're talking $500+ for a week in an SUV
Grand Cayman + reasonable rentals, comparable to Hawaii.  (Just booked $350 for an SUV on Grand Cayman for my Apr '17 trip)
St. Maarten - $250/week for a beat-up Toyota Corolla
Bahamas ++ No need to rent a car on most places, including HRA! Many outer islands you can get by with a golf cart.

*Food*
Hawaii + (25-30% more expensive than home, IME)
Caribbean (50-100% more expensive than home, IME)
*
Safety*
Hawaii ++ (petty theft; some xenophobia to non-locals, especially in more rural areas and Oahu)
Caribbean (Bermuda was extremely safe, but the rest were high in regards to petty theft;  There are parts of St. Thomas and St. Maarten I wouldn't venture into past dark, though most are fine during the day everywhere.)

*Medical *
Hawaii
Oahu +++ (Honolulu has top notch medical care)
Big Island, Kauai and Maui ++ (you'll be air aired to Hawaii for anything requiring a specialist, but it's a US state, so hooray!)
Lanai, Molokai -- (I don't even know if they have ambulances here!)

Caribbean
Grand Cayman & Bermuda + (Hey, it's the 2nd home of rich people, including (presumably) doctors, so I'd expect them to save your life.  But it's a foreign country, so insurance probably won't pay. 
St. Maarten, USVI & Bahamas --  Probably not the place you'd want to have a medical emergency.  Expect to be air cared somewhere!

*Hassle *
Hawaii -- No customs!  Looong way away for everyone.  You must fly if you want to visit another major island.  Major time change for most Americans (5-6 hour difference for East Coasters).
Caribbean - Customs, even in US Territories.  Can get to many neighboring islands via ferries. Only 1 hour difference from EST.   Must drive on the left side of the road in many places.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 6, 2017)

I vote both for both as well.
If you go to the Caribbean expecting HI, you will be disappointed - and visa versa.
Does it have to be one vs. the other?

IMO the biggest downside of Caribbean?  Mosquitoes and Noseeums...

I was born to drive left.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 6, 2017)

Hawaii the best. Kauai my fav. Also feel more comfortable there as it is the USA. Caribbean is beautiful but not as interesting.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 6, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Hawaii the best. Kauai my fav. Also feel more comfortable there as it is the USA. Caribbean is beautiful but not as interesting.



If you haven't yet - check out St John, USVI - territory of good old USA - and easy flight from NY.

I agree about Kauai - trying to move there for 8-12 months or so - hopefully sooner than later.
Now... to figure out how?  Maybe @DeniseM can set me up with 8 months at KBV...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 6, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> If you haven't yet - check out St John, USVI - territory of good old USA - and easy flight from NY.
> 
> I agree about Kauai - trying to move there for 8-12 months or so - hopefully sooner than later.
> Now... to figure out how?  Maybe @DeniseM can set me up with 8 months at KBV...



Yes- I always said I would love to live on Kauai- but then I think it is so far from everyone we know and I know it is crazy but I always worried what if there was a Tsunami or Hurricane? There is no where to go! LOL! 

I actually always wanted to visit St. John! I heard it is expensive to stay there and also hard to exchange into- but I don't belong to RCI anyway. But- maybe someday. I have so many places I would love to visit but not enough time or money.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2017)

There is definitely some place to go.  Tsunamis are not surprises in Hawaii like they are in 3rd world countries.  There is a sophisticated tsunami warning system that sends out an alert when an event like an earth quake occurs that may trigger a tsunami.

The Hawaiian Islands all have extinct volcanoes in the middle of them which are very tall mountains.  When there is a tsunami warning, you simply head for higher ground - which may involve no more than driving or walking 1/2 mile inland, or sometimes they have you shelter in place on an upper floor.

Hurricanes are not nearly as common in the Hawaiian Islands, as they are in the Atlantic.


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2017)

Like many of you, I have been to both and I agree that there are too many variables that are personal. I did like the Caribbean and it is much closer for me but we just prefer Hawaii. 35 days to Kauai!!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 7, 2017)

Living in the Midwest, we prefer the Caribbean to Hawaii.  Travel time is shorter and we don't have to deal with the jet lag.  We have found many friendly people on St. Maarten and love the beaches there.  Just visited Hawaii Oahu and Maui) after not having been there for many years.  It was a nice trip but I'm not in a rush to return.  We've made nearly annual trips to St. Maarten for almost 20 years and are still eager to go!


----------



## kcgriffin (Jan 7, 2017)

We love both places, we try to escape the winter here in Chicago and travel in January.  Hawaii flights and time change are an issue.  Airfare to St. John is pricey, as is the food,  but with good schedules.  We have tried Mexico last year (Cancun and Rivera Maya), cheap convenient airfare, lower prices than either St. John or Hawaii.  Lets face it we are lucky to have such nice choices, take your pick, just kick back and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 7, 2017)

I am always surprised in these Hawaii vs. Caribbean discussions that so many assume that they are similar experiences once you get there.  Both destinations are islands with beaches and warm weather, but beyond that they are not at all similar in my experience.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I am always surprised in these Hawaii vs. Caribbean discussions that so many assume that they are similar experiences once you get there.  Both destinations are islands with beaches and warm weather, but beyond that they are not at all similar in my experience.


I would agree and the argument seems rather silly. They are different experiences. There are reasons to like them both for different reasons. No reason to discriminate.

We will be going both this year, Cancun (okay not really Caribbean, but kind of) and Hawaii in December. We can share the love.


----------



## JoeD8521 (Jan 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Same here.  But you may want to try the cruise ship to Caribbean route - I will be doing that.  You get to enjoy the beautiful water and get off whichever island that appeals to you.



We've taken half a dozen cruises in the Caribbean and Mediterranean and found cruise line excursions overpriced and often not as advertised.  Best to just get off the ship and venture off on your own.  Of course, you do have to keep track of the time so you don't miss your ship.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 7, 2017)

kcgriffin said:


> We love both places, we try to escape the winter here in Chicago and travel in January.  Hawaii flights and time change are an issue.  Airfare to St. John is pricey, as is the food,  but with good schedules.  We have tried Mexico last year (Cancun and Rivera Maya), cheap convenient airfare, lower prices than either St. John or Hawaii.  Lets face it we are lucky to have such nice choices, take your pick, just kick back and enjoy your holiday!



Flights to St Thomas (STT) are relatively low right now (Carib tourism is down - Zika?).  Food costs are certainly high.
A flight to St John would certainly be costly.


----------



## JoeD8521 (Jan 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure I understand. Not all flights to the Caribbean go through Miami. Many go through JFK, Atlanta even Charlotte. Also, depending on where one is flying from, they can be direct.



True.  We live in Charlotte and fly direct to St. Martin every year.  That flight leaves at 9:30 AM.  For us it's great, but someone connecting thru CLT would have to catch a very early flight to get there in time to board.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> Flights to St Thomas (STT) are relatively low right now (Carib tourism is down - Zika?).  Food costs are certainly high.
> A flight to St John would certainly be costly.


We would like to try St John in 2018, that is if we can somehow snag a VSN SO reservation. I know it is hard. We would likely match it up with a stay at Frenchman's Cove as well. I am interested about flight prices but hadn't started looking in to them since plans are so far off.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> We would like to try St John in 2018, that is if we can somehow snag a VSN SO reservation. I know it is hard. We would likely match it up with a stay at Frenchman's Cove as well. I am interested about flight prices but hadn't started looking in to them since plans are so far off.



I exchanged successfully 3x into WSJ in platinum season using SOs.  Be ready to look at exactly 8 months out.  In my experience, the easiest platinum season weeks to book are the first 2 weeks in January and after Easter, if it falls early.  Also IME, 2 bdrms are the easiest to book, probably because there are more of them.  

Good luck!


----------



## deslagle (Jan 8, 2017)

I own on Kauai, Maui, Grand Cayman, and St Lucia.
Since I live in the state of Washington, Hawaii is much easier to get to and having an Alaska Airlines Bank of America Visa card my companion flies for $99.  Reasonable flights that way are possible.

Many caribbean  islands have too much crime, more hurricane potential and flights are more expensive.
St Lucia uses a currency that matches the US Dollar.  My resort with AIC takes payment in US Dollars.
Grand Cayman however I lose 20% on the US Dollar versus their Caymanian dollar.
Grand Cayman is pretty much crime free.  Roads are fine.  We visit the east end which is quiet and nice.
So I would vote Caribbean over Hawaii.
I don't mind the long flights now that I am retired.

St Lucia has more poverty and it is common to encounter foot traffic on the roads.
We stay at our timeshare and usually venture out for the zip-line or horse back riding and/or a catamaran ride.
Car rentals in St Lucia are exceedingly expensive.  We have the resort pick us up using trusted Taxi drivers.  Have
never had a problem.

We feel at home on Kauai and Maui and avoid Oahu at all cost.
Traffic is a nightmare.

For Food every Hawaiian and  Caribbean island is more expensive than the mainland.
Food prices is not a legit complaint when one goes to an island.

I would like to try St John but had a chance to buy at St Lucia at a reasonable price (re-sale) at a resort we already liked and
had traded to in the past.

I would avoid at all costs the Caribbean island of Guadalupe unless you are fluent in French.  It is very hard to get around just speaking English.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2017)

I didn't see any homeless people while we were on Cayman Island. I didn't see any homeless people in Playa del Carmen or Cancun. In Playa del Carmen and Cancun I did notice people cleaning the beaches daily. I mean really raking the sand and picking up all of the natural and anthropogenic debris.

My recent trip to Kauai I noticed plenty of debris and homeless people at the beach.

My resorts in Mexico are far more opulent than any in Hawaii. My preference undoubtedly is the Yucatan, but I do enjoy slumming in Hawaii every year.  

Bill


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 8, 2017)

deslagle said:


> Grand Cayman however I lose 20% on the US Dollar versus their Caymanian dollar.
> Grand Cayman is pretty much crime free.  Roads are fine.  We visit the east end which is quiet and nice.
> 
> I would avoid at all costs the Caribbean island of Guadalupe unless you are fluent in French.  It is very hard to get around just speaking English.



Thank you for sharing this info.  We're headed to Grand Cayman, East End in April.

I have often wondered about Guadalupe.  Now I know.  I know no French.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 9, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Interesting. To us, Oahu was more or less Kansas City with a beach......or maybe Tokyo with a beach. We enjoyed Kauai but thought it a little like a tropical Oklahoma with all the red dirt. We really enjoy Maui but it is a little touristy. Next up for us is the Big Island. Should be interesting.
> 
> It seems as if people either love the Big Island or hate it without much in between. What we liked about Kauai was how laid back we felt. It was a relaxing vacation. Maui is a little more activity intense. Oahu more cosmopolitan with all the shopping and restaurants. Our anticipation for the Big Island is something more akin to Kauai with a few tourist activities along the way.



Similar to us, we like the Big Island, then Oahu - both Maui and Kauai are toss ups for us.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 9, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Thank you for sharing this info.  We're headed to Grand Cayman, East End in April.



Hey, we're headed to Grand Cayman (East End) in April, too!  4/8-4/15. 

Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 9, 2017)

deslagle said:


> For Food every Hawaiian and  Caribbean island is more expensive than the mainland.
> Food prices is not a legit complaint when one goes to an island.



I know what you're saying, but not sure I agree entirely.  I think that as long as the information is accurate, it's "legitimate" because data leads to action.  When I go to an island, I'm expecting to pay maybe 30-50% more than the mainland, perhaps more so for Hawaii because it's 2000 miles from anywhere.   But there are places that rip your eyeballs out (usually because you're a captive tourist), and I think it's legit to "complain" about this, for no other reason than so that folks can either budget more money towards food, or make alternate arrangements, if they so desire.

For instance, if the Piggly Wiggly on Hilton Head Island charges $12 for a pound of lunchmeat, while the Piggly Wiggly just off island charges $8 per pound, that's good information to know.  I'll happily bring food from home and/or make a stop off island in order to mitigate those costs. 

Similarly, if St. John grocery stores charge $8 for a bottle of salad dressing (seriously) or a bag of tortilla chips (seriously), and the Save A Lot on St. Thomas charges $4 for each, then I might choose to rent a car on St. Thomas, stop at the Save A lot, then take the car ferry over to St. John, in order to save a few hundred bucks.  Or I might pack a few frozen steaks in my luggage and commit the extra dollars I saved towards a private snorkeling charter.


----------



## shorts (Jan 9, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Hey, we're headed to Grand Cayman (East End) in April, too!  4/8-4/15.
> 
> Maybe we'll see you there!



We'll also be in Grand Cayman in April, including that week. If you're staying at Morritts perhaps we should have a small TUG get-together.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 9, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Hey, we're headed to Grand Cayman (East End) in April, too!  4/8-4/15.
> 
> Maybe we'll see you there!



Darn!  We're arriving as you're leaving.  Enjoy!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 9, 2017)

shorts said:


> We'll also be in Grand Cayman in April, including that week. If you're staying at Morritts perhaps we should have a small TUG get-together.



We'll be at Morritt's (first time in the Caymans).  I bet you know a lot about that area.....9 weeks, whoa!  Traveling full-time......whoa, again!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 9, 2017)

Just let me go south ... to Ft Lauderdale. 2.25 hour nonstop flight. No change of planes. $10-15 cab fare from airport OR $3 bus fare with 1 change. No rental car needed. No currency exchange. Medical insurance with no travel policy needed. Same general language. Even have the local corner sports bar .. carrying all my local sports teams & brews. 

If it is so similar, why travel? It is WARMER, sunnier, walk to bars, heated pool & hot tub and IT IS NOT MY HOUSE ... the views are different.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 9, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Just let me go south ... to Ft Lauderdale. 2.25 hour nonstop flight. No change of planes. $10-15 cab fare from airport OR $3 bus fare with 1 change. No rental car needed. No currency exchange. Medical insurance with no travel policy needed. Same general language. Even have the local corner sports bar .. carrying all my local sports teams & brews.
> 
> If it is so similar, why travel? It is WARMER, sunnier, walk to bars, heated pool & hot tub and IT IS NOT MY HOUSE ... the views are different.



That's my opinion of the Florida Keys, when we go; why do you even need to leave the good ol' mainland USA?    That opinion has some real merit....and maybe one day I'll be ready to do that.  Just now, I want to see and go to other places where we've never been.  We had to take a break this year from Florida in order to do that.  Hitting three "never-visited" places this year!


----------



## shorts (Jan 10, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> We'll be at Morritt's (first time in the Caymans).  I bet you know a lot about that area.....9 weeks, whoa!  Traveling full-time......whoa, again!



I hope you enjoy your stay at Morritts! Unfortunately it sounds like you arrive the week we leave. We have been owners since 1994. It's our favorite timeshare (obviously with 9 weeks lol). If I can provide any info or tips just let me know.

Most of our fulltime travel is by RV except for our annual Cayman trip. We use our Wyndham points to take the kids and grandkids on trips and for 2 or 3 day stays here and there. Next week we are going to San Antonio and staying at Wyndham for 3 days to check out the area while we are RVing in the South Padre Island area. Best of both worlds!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 10, 2017)

shorts said:


> I hope you enjoy your stay at Morritts! Unfortunately it sounds like you arrive the week we leave. We have been owners since 1994. It's our favorite timeshare (obviously with 9 weeks lol). If I can provide any info or tips just let me know.
> 
> Most of our fulltime travel is by RV except for our annual Cayman trip. We use our Wyndham points to take the kids and grandkids on trips and for 2 or 3 day stays here and there. Next week we are going to San Antonio and staying at Wyndham for 3 days to check out the area while we are RVing in the South Padre Island area. Best of both worlds!!



Awww, sorry I'll miss you in Grand Cayman.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 16, 2017)

shorts said:


> We'll also be in Grand Cayman in April, including that week. If you're staying at Morritts perhaps we should have a small TUG get-together.



I'm actually staying in a private condo (VRBO) in between Morritt's and Rum Point.  It's actually considered North Point and not East End as I indicated earlier.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 16, 2017)

Being on the east coast, Hawaii is a very long flight.  After two trips, DH says he's not traveling there anymore.  We've been to Aruba twice and Grand Cayman.  Felt completely safe in both places and I didn't see poverty, but I'm sure there are pockets.  We traveled both islands extensively.  I think these islands have a high standard of living for their people and it shows in the locals' welcoming nature.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 16, 2017)

falmouth3 said:


> Being on the east coast, Hawaii is a very long flight.  After two trips, DH says he's not traveling there anymore.  We've been to Aruba twice and Grand Cayman.  Felt completely safe in both places and I didn't see poverty, but I'm sure there are pockets.  We traveled both islands extensively.  I think these islands have a high standard of living for their people and it shows in the locals' welcoming nature.


There are certainly islands in the Caribbean where there is little to no poverty. I would say that Aruba and Grand Cayman are two of them. Both are rather wealthy countries. All of the Dutch Caribbean (Aruba, Bonair, Curacao, St Maarten) don't really have poverty. Barbados and St Kitts would be about the same. However, Mexico, Jamaica, Bahamas, Dominica among many other have visible poverty. You just happened to go to two islands where it really doesn't exist.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 16, 2017)

I didn't "happen" to visit those countries.  I selected vacation spots where I would feel safe.  There are indeed Caribbean island countries where I won't visit.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's a twist on the Hawaii vs caribbean comparison.
My 88 yo mother has lived in Hawaii all her life, and wants to go on a Caribbean cruise, for example to St Thomas, St Maarten, Aruba, Curacao etc.  My brother thinks she's influenced by seeing people win Caribbean trips on Wheel of Fortune .

We'll go wherever she wants to go, but thinking about it, most of things that draw people to the caribbean are not the things my mother likes to do or already has at home.  I think these are: sun/warmth, beaches, water sports (scuba, snorkeling, sailing etc), outdoor nature and wildlife viewing activities, jazz/reggae music, drinking(rum)???

She's been to Aruba on a cruise and liked the Dutch influence and town.  Other than European architecture on caribbean islands and some shopping, I can't think of much else that she would enjoy,
except for some (non-spicy) seafood.  

This will be her last trip, and I don't want her to be too disappointed. What else do you think is interesting and distinct in the Caribbean (e.g. Aruba and Curaco) than in Hawaii?  Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 21, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Here's a twist on the Hawaii vs caribbean comparison.
> My 88 yo mother has lived in Hawaii all her life, and wants to go on a Caribbean cruise, for example to St Thomas, St Maarten, Aruba, Curacao etc.  My brother thinks she's influenced by seeing people win Caribbean trips on Wheel of Fortune .



She's 88 and has lived in Hawaii all her life. Maybe she just wants a change of scenery!

Personally, I'd head the other direction to Australia/New Zealand.  Non-stop flights from HNL are only 9-11 hours.  Travel time to Miami or San Juan for a Caribbean cruise will probably take longer than that unless you can find a direct from HNL to MIA or SJU.  

Or, if she loves Europe, why not take a Mediterranean cruise?  It's a lot longer time wise, but she could presumably break it up by flying to the states and staying with you for a few days. There are some spectacular land/sea excursions through Europe, some which cater to senior citizens.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 22, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> She's 88 and has lived in Hawaii all her life. Maybe she just wants a change of scenery!
> 
> Personally, I'd head the other direction to Australia/New Zealand.  Non-stop flights from HNL are only 9-11 hours.  Travel time to Miami or San Juan for a Caribbean cruise will probably take longer than that unless you can find a direct from HNL to MIA or SJU.



Thanks for the suggestions.  She did finally decide to go to the southern Caribbean and was willing to endure the flights there, breaking it up with staying at my place.  I've been suggesting breaking up the flights for several months, but she kept saying no, (florida) was too far 

Australia/New Zealand sound great, but my mom and retired brother don't want to fly...they want to go via cruise ship from Hawaii.  DH and I just don't have the time it would take.

My advice to everyone: travel with your parents or older family members when they still have good mobility.  Wish there were more cruise ships going back and forth to Hawaii from west coast. Those were the ole' days when most Hawaii visitors came by ship


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 24, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> .....she could presumably *break it up by flying to the states* and staying with you for a few days. There are some spectacular land/sea excursions through Europe, some which cater to senior citizens.


Last time I looked, Hawaii is also a state.  Better to say mainland or continental U.S.


----------

